
New GDPR law becomes bedtime story for grown-ups - coldseattle
https://blog.calm.com/relax/once-upon-a-gdpr
======
d33
I was about to bash them for mocking an important document, but they might be
right. I would love to see efforts on simplifying the law, "refactoring it"
with the ultimate rule that it's something that everyone should be able to
read and understand, measured by some "literacy score" as a core human
competence. It's only fair given that everyone is expected to know it.

The problem is that the article doesn't explain why this law got long, reasons
for its complexities... and this is why _I believe it 's poor writing_.
They're calling out GDPR specifically while there's a lot of similarly
important documents that are not shorter. Think of taxes for example - VAT in
EU is a nightmare that makes GDPR look tiny. And it affects everyone -
ultimately you need to hire an accountant to run a company. It's not fair not
to underline that.

~~~
FridgeSeal
It seems especially unfair given that it's my understanding that the EU went
to great lengths to make this one particularly readable and free of
"legalese".

~~~
Kakofoner
Yes, and I've got to say that they've done a pretty good job. Compared to most
other similar texts, it's remarkably easy to read, and it's not even that long
either.

------
blub
This is a PR article disguised as an anti-GDPR article.

An no, the EU will never get it right and create a short & simple law as long
as they have to contend with massive corporate lobbying against the said law
and bad corporate actors which try to work around it.

~~~
hndamien
It isn't anti-GDPR at all. "but we also that hope that in the process it will
bring still greater awareness to the important topic of data privacy."

